# Wing Archery?



## Mike in Reedley (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a friend who bought two Wing bows back in the mid 50's. Both are one piece recurves. One is a Gull 35# @ 28. The other is a Swift Wing. I can find no other markings on the Swift and haven't a clue about it. The Swift has some type of sight base on the face of it.
Are these decent bows and what would be a fair price for them? I'm thinking of buy the Gull for my son to shoot with in my backyard when he comes to visit (he's righthanded and I'm a lefty). Thanks.


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

Wing Archery built some great bows over the years. I'm not sure I would shoot bows that old.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Mike

I don't remember a Wing Gull back in the middle fifty's. Mabe he bought the bows in the midle sixty's. There is a Wing Gull on ebay now, at $87.00 with 3 days to go. The early Wing's go for around $65.00 to $100.00 plus on ebay.
I have a Wing, Silver Wing, that I bought on ebay for $68.00, that shoots great. Check the limbs very close for delaminations. If Viper1 doesn't post tonight or tomorrow, PM him. He is one of the most knowlidgeable Members on AT. You didn't say weather or not your frield has shot the bows lately. If he has, there shouldn't be any problem with them.

P.S.
What pound a bow is, has alot to do with the selling price on ebay. A bow less than 40lbs. will sell for less. The Gull on ebay is a 55 pounder.

Robert


----------

